
Peter Thiel on Progress and Stagnation - jeremynixon
https://twitter.com/JvNixon/status/1285263366202593280
======
jeremynixon
Peter Thiel’s view on progress and stagnation in his own words, sourced from a
number of his interviews and articles. This document consists only of direct
quotes from Thiel, lightly edited for clarity (except for headings and where
marked otherwise). Key quotes are in the summary. Compiled by Richard Ngo
(@richardmcngo) and Jeremy Nixon (@jvnixon).

------
melling
“ Kurzweil with the singularity is year, ” -> “near”

“You have the graduate movies“ “Graduate movie”

“ giant AIlike computer” “AI like”

“ star trek episodes” Star Trek

